# Original WW II Militaria Medias...



## Maestro (Apr 27, 2005)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen.

I found this site over the internet about Germany of 1933-1945. I thought it could interrest some of you.

 http://www.worldmilitaria.com/newsite/media.html

I even found the Independent Québec Anthem on it. If the Parti Québécois would rise to power again...

For the ones who didn't got it : I was trying to be sacarstic... Well, knowing that they are facists, may be not...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 27, 2005)

That's an interesting site alright. I've seen it before, and they do have some interesting things.

Québec national anthem, eh? Well Nova Scotia has one too y'know. For the day when we finally strike off on our own, and rise to become a major global power!


----------



## Maestro (Apr 27, 2005)

Heh... Nice song, NS.

Well, NostradaMaestro will make a prediction...

_At the next elections, when elected, the PQ will be,
Become Independent, the Québec will.

Salute his Führer, the crowd will,
Escape by the back door, the smart English will,
And executed, any opposant will be.

Two weeks after the elections, Québec State Police, Labrodor will invade,
French screaming : "Give us back what was taken from us by Newfies."

A month after the invasion, Québec State Police, New-Brunswick will invade,
French Führer screaming : "We have to leberate the French minority, opressed by the malicious English."

When conquerred, New-Brunswick will be,
Isolated, Nova-Scotia will be.
Forced to recruit a militia, create Foreign Legion they will.
When awaited by Nova-Scotians, Facist troops will attack,
Outnumbered, Facists will be.

Forcing them back to the St-Laurent River, Nova-Scotia will gain power.
So will begin Nova-Scotia quest to dominate America._

Damn, it sounds more like Yoda than Nostradamus...  

Anyway, do you see it like that, NS ?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah, that sounds about right. 
You forgot one thing though. Those pesky Cape Bretoners. 
As soon as Nova Scotia has gained enough influence, General John Cabot Trail and his CB terrorists will destroy the Canso Causeway and end their age old feud with the Newfies. This new found alliance will nibble at our back door, thus diverting precious resources needed for our march on Québec occupied New Brunswick.  
Things will get messy. Only the stubborn Bluenoser spirit will see us through! 

We'll need beer in vast quantities for such a campaign.


----------



## plan_D (Apr 27, 2005)

Did someone mention beer!?!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 27, 2005)

Yes, but none of that 5% crap.


----------



## plan_D (Apr 27, 2005)

I see, still drinking like a pussy?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 27, 2005)

Yep, it's happened. Ya lost me again. 
But in case you felt I was directing the comment your way, I was referring to the majority of North American brands. 
What the Nova Scotian Armed Forces need is Propellor Ale! 


Or maybe Garrison, it's good too.


----------



## plan_D (Apr 27, 2005)

I see. 5% isn't bad for a beer. 4.5% is the lowest I will allow for my own consumption, even if I'm not trying to get drunk. 

Seeing as I'm not Canadian, nor do I have anything to do with Canada [aside from family living in Vancouver] I will just drink, sit and laugh hysterically and someone getting hurt that isn't me.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 27, 2005)

Perfect! Would you be interested in a career in the NSAF? You sound like officer material!


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 27, 2005)

Having sorted out some staff, it's time for some aircraft and equipment. 

These guys will be your best bet, and they accept PayPal too!

http://www.mod.uk/publications/expenditure2003/exports.htm


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 27, 2005)

Well if it's good enough for Canada, it's good enough for Nova Scotia! 





What the hell am I winking at, it's practically the truth.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 27, 2005)

All purchases come with one of these gratis, so you can iron out those minor imperfections which can crop up on occasion.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 27, 2005)

I think we've found our new individual assault weapon!


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 27, 2005)

They can also sort you out with some nice VTSOL fighters for the NSFAA!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 27, 2005)

There's our strike fighter! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 27, 2005)

Not to mention a state of the art radar and telecomunication system!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 27, 2005)

Hmmm, that looks a little advanced. 
I was thinking more along the lines of paper cups and string. We're on a slim budget, what with all the hammers we'll need.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 27, 2005)

Ah, well here at Abbey Wood they can cater for all budgets. 

Test drive the 'economy range' of armoured vehicles today!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 27, 2005)

Not bad. The pointy top will help prevent bird shit build-up! 
I don't see a gun though. We'll have to factor in long-range hammers as well. 

Fortunately, we've already got our navy well in hand.


----------



## plan_D (Apr 27, 2005)

They won't be able to withstand such a technologically advanced army. I just might be thinking of an officer career in the NSAF...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 28, 2005)

man this's the funniest thread i've read in ages........


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 28, 2005)

Some new recruits recieving instruction in laying down an artillery barrage....


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 28, 2005)

I'd like to offer my services as Quarter-Master General. Hammers, sandwhices and kegs of the Finest English Ale airlifted direct to your foxhole! I might even 'requisition' a few Hooters girls as Battalion Morale Officers...


----------



## plan_D (Apr 28, 2005)

Don't worry lads, I'll be right behind you. [Now where did I put that beer?] Oi! I'll be needing one of those planes, need to go to the store!  

People these days, just don't take anything seriously...


----------

